
Show HN: Discover product ideas for SMEs in developing countries - jibril-gudal
https://customerzero.substack.com/
======
jibril-gudal
Hey everyone. I've starting a newsletter, CustomerZero.

Each month I interview 4 small to medium sized businesses operating in
developing countries.

I provide the context of their market, the specifics about their business and
most importantly the biggest problems they face (and would pay to solve!).

I try not to suggest potential solutions to their problems, the goal is to
inspire the reader to get in touch with the business and build them an
interesting product.

If you want to see the style/format for yourself you can check out
[https://customerzero.substack.com/p/dubbing-in-south-
africa](https://customerzero.substack.com/p/dubbing-in-south-africa)

Speaking with SME's about their problems is something I normally enjoy doing
anyway. Thought others might find it useful!

